# David Attenborough-how are you so awesome?



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So I just got done watching "The Private Lives of Plants" for the 100th time  and just wanted to say that David Attenborough is my hero! How one peson can make nature and biology in general so accessible to so many makes me all warm and fuzzy inside

Yes Ive had a few beers, Im done with MIDTERMS!

"The Private Life of Plants" is so worth owning or at least downloading for those who have never seen it. The timelapse photography is AMAZING


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

frogparty said:


> So I just got done watching "The Private Lives of Plants" for the 100th time  and just wanted to say that David Attenborough is my hero! How one peson can make nature and biology in general so accessible to so many makes me all warm and fuzzy inside
> 
> Yes Ive had a few beers, Im done with MIDTERMS!
> 
> "The Private Life of Plants" is so worth owning or at least downloading for those who have never seen it. The timelapse photography is AMAZING


congrats! as someone who teaches science to non-scientists and policymakers, i must say its really freakin difficult but is very rewarding, and man, he is one of the best!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, as a cellular Bio major I know how difficult it can be to describe biological systems to people, Im just always amazed how simple he can make it all seem.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Where can I download the video?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if he'll be narrating the new Planet Earth series 'Life'? I know Oprah (!) will be narrating the Discovery Channel premiere, but I have hopes he will be covering the version airing in the UK.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oprah?! Uncool!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

"life in cold blood" is AMAZING!!!! totally incredible. and interesting to see him at his age actually going to these places. i can only hope to be able to do SOME of what he has done in his life.

james


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

life in cold blood is excellent


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i left the room while the imitator part was on and couldnt believe how loud my frogs had gotten, until i realized that he was talking about them and it was on the TV. 

james


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Does anyone know if he'll be narrating the new Planet Earth series 'Life'? I know Oprah (!) will be narrating the Discovery Channel premiere, but I have hopes he will be covering the version airing in the UK.


I'm pretty sure he'll be doing the UK version. That's typical for these types of documentaries.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I love thatguy. His documentaries on Avian life is amazing. A long time ago I watched a huge thing he did on the Galapagos and the work of Charles Darwin that was outstanding to say the least. Wish I could remember what it was called.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The Private Life of Plants | Watch online for free | documentary-log.com


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice thanks Nate


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Oprah wow that voice alone will make me turn the tv off.
goodlord why


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I grew up watching Attenborough, a nature documentary just isn't the same without him.

He's rightfully treasured over here in the UK.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I aggree, David Attenborough is quite an impressive man. I watched a video of him narrating the Atelopus (See here: Atelopus zeteki (scroll down for vid))

I have yet to see any of his movies. I am going to get "Life in Cold Blood" sometime


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Im done with MIDTERMS!


im into finals now  

anyway ill have to watch that. life in cold blood is awesome.

also, why oprah??? sigorney weaver did a great job on planet earth.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

uugh Ive got finals in 2 weeks. No me gusta! 
At least I wont have a math class next quarter, just botany, microbiology and inorganic chem 3


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> uugh Ive got finals in 2 weeks. No me gusta!
> At least I wont have a math class next quarter, just botany, microbiology and inorganic chem 3


i got cellular biology and wetland ecology and conservation next quarter!!! YES! i needed a break for chemistry, my brain keeps spinning. kind of like how electrons spin around an atoms orbit...crap! its stuck in there!

haha...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

have you become a hybrid orbital now?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the Private Life of Plants documentary and the website. It caused me to go on a marathon documentary rampage!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sir David...

Wasn't he knighted?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh!!! thats right


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> have you become a hybrid orbital now?


oh god theres more? of course, what am i thinking theres always more....im sure i have to look forward to that fun next week. although i must say, quantum is much easier than the other stuff.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Any news on if he is infact doing the UK version of ''Life''? I would like to own it on blue ray when it comes out. But I cant stand oprah - ruined the series for me . . . Visually stunning though. But it NEEDS Sir David Attenborough!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

He's already done it. It came out in the UK first. It'll be on Blu-ray (with his voice) in June.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup.
Amazon.com: Life (narrated by David Attenborough) [Blu-ray]: David Attenborough: Movies & TV


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

That is AWESOME ! 

It'll be interesting to track the number sold over here with him vs orpah.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank God he is doing it. I really wanted to watch Life...until I heard Oprah was narrating it. Bleh. Now I will just have to buy it on DVD!


----------

